# theme tweakstock 1.4 GREENER



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

ok I made this public before and i think one person other than me tried. I took the feedback and went a bit further

I themed the system ui, framework, tw framework, dialer, contacts, and sms

basically I got rid of the orange and made all the greens more geen less olive.

on some things I couldn't get the colors right so I just desaturated them if I thought it would be better than the old colors.

dragons ahead blah blah boot loop blah blah nandroid first etc.

this is on my drop box. i will make changes if I get some feedback

tweakstock 1.4 greener v2
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5271399/Tweakstock%201.4%20Greener%20v2.zip


----------



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

I have downloaded and installed the old version of this. It is nice.
I Don't have time to flash today, but I will sometime.


----------



## rpmtech (Jan 20, 2012)

dcooterfrog said:


> ok I made this public before and i think one person other than me tried. I took the feedback and went a bit further
> 
> I themed the system ui, framework, tw framework, dialer, contacts, and sms
> 
> ...


Installed this last night. I like it better than the first one. So far I haven't come across any issues. Great job!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks.
if you do spot some orange or olive green let me knowill get rid of it whan I can.


----------

